

To this day I have trouble starting a sentence with anything other than "maybe". - sp332
http://blog.eisele.net/2012/02/heroes-of-java-ward-cunningham.html

======
bkirwi
The title quote hits home for me today -- reading through my sent mails, I
kept wincing when I made some confident assertion that ended up being totally
off-base. It sucks to be the one appending IMOs to every sentence (especially
in the startup scene, with its focus on brilliance / cojones / whatever), but
otherwise you're just wasting people's time.

------
lucian1900
Other people think I'm being evasive because I have a hard time giving answers
in absolute terms. I know how it feels.

